# what youtube coffee channels do you subscribe to?



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

there doesn't seem to be a massive amount of coffee vids on youtube but I do enjoy them.

any channels that you sub to? a lot of the well known names don't really post vids too often.

the geekier the better!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvHTmlCbEhgDvC5VdpVAG2A


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Have WE gone of on a tangent?






Watch carefully


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvHTmlCbEhgDvC5VdpVAG2A

This guy just seems really cool and genuinely loves to continuously learn about coffee.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvHTmlCbEhgDvC5VdpVAG2A


Haha should've checked you link before posting my link


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Mostly roasting but very interesting

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCfpTQQtvqLhHG_GWhk3Xp4A


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love Gail and Kat, Seattle Coffee Gear


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

do look at these already from time to time thanks.

a few of the other obvious 1s

James Hoffmann https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMb0O2CdPBNi-QqPk5T3gsQ

Tim https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCyw4GaWJHezSUowFJ_uH0A

EuropeanCoffeeTrip https://www.youtube.com/user/EuropeanCoffeeTrip

Barista Guild of Europe https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSqHStDPmF_7yKTHrUs61WQ


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Surprised no one has put this guy forward yet so I will, seems so laid back and a great learning resource

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCyw4GaWJHezSUowFJ_uH0A


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This chap seems strangely familiar, and useful content, more please.

https://www.youtube.com/user/mpj1969


----------

